# Australians on alert for swine risk



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

> HEALTH authorities are searching for 22 Australians who were on the same flight as a group of three Auckland students who have tested positive to swine flu.
> 
> Nine of the Australians on the flight from Mexico last Saturday are from Queensland, eight from NSW, four from Victoria and one from South Australia.
> 
> Eighty-eight Australians are suspected of having swine flu, Health Minister Nicola Roxon said last night, after a telephone conference with her state and territory colleagues.


From news.com.au


----------

